# Changes to Skills Assessment Validity Period



## Saman135 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi All,

Today i got a mail from DIBP regarding Skills Assessment Validity Period. Following is the body of the mail.

*Changes to Skills Assessment Validity Period*

This email is to advise you that from 1 July 2014, if a skills assessment is required, it will only be valid for a period of 3 years from the date of issue, unless a shorter validity period is specified on the assessment.

A skills assessment must be valid at the time of lodgement for the following visas:

The Direct Entry stream of the Employer Nominated Scheme (subclass 186) visa;
The Direct Entry stream of the Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (subclass 187) visa; and
The Graduate Work stream of the Temporary Graduate (subclass 485) visa.

A skills assessment must be valid at the time of invitation to apply through SkillSelect for the following visas:
Skilled – Independent (subclass 189) visa;
Skilled –Nominated (subclass 190) visa; and
Skilled Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa.

These changes do not affect the Temporary Work (Skilled) (subclass 457) visa.

If you receive an invitation and your points have decreased or your personal information is not accurate, you should not proceed to lodge a visa application. You should correct the information in your EOI once it lapses and wait to receive
another invitation.

My case is I got my assessment from ACS in 2013 march and it is in OLD format. it will expire in next year April. I am having 7.5 years experience in my assessment. I am applying through 489 family sponsored category.

With this change I want to know how DIBP consider this. If I did not get an invitation before next year April, with this new change still I am have chance to get an invitation because I submitted EOI in 2014 January. As I understood they are considering that assestment should valid when applicant submit the EOI. not when submit VISA

If I got an invitation after I expired my assessment I want to know can i submit the VISA.

please advise


----------



## nila123 (Jan 7, 2014)

I got this thing too. cant get what saying. 

Expert help please


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Saman135 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today i got a mail from DIBP regarding Skills Assessment Validity Period. Following is the body of the mail.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Sorry to ask this...They stated like skill assessment is valid for three years.... you done it 2013...so its valid upto 2016 or 2015...i done my skill assessment last year July in that they given its valid for two years....and before my assessment I saw people assessed without any exp deduct like for 7 years they got full exp and scored points for exp...


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

so current ACS is valid for 2 years....ACS assessment validity will remain for 2 years, i believe, because the mail clearly says valid for maximum of 3 years or a shorter period if mentioned.....so 2 years..
i believe it affects certain other assessment bodies(not ACS) which has current validity period of 5 years...those assessment will remain valid now onwards for 3 years only


----------



## HarshMalan (May 29, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> so current ACS is valid for 2 years....ACS assessment validity will remain for 2 years, i believe, because the mail clearly says valid for maximum of 3 years or a shorter period if mentioned.....so 2 years..
> i believe it affects certain other assessment bodies(not ACS) which has current validity period of 5 years...those assessment will remain valid now onwards for 3 years only


@ saman . . just wanted to confirm. . are u applying for regional sponsorship only or you tried for PR ?
Also what is your job profile and what was ur ielts score ? Thanks in advance for reply .


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxnirmalkallore (May 20, 2014)

Hi

Me too got the message from skill select..They didnt mention any thing solid for existing ACS results.Any one has any clue


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

I guess this is for assessment done after 1st july 2014.
For the visas where EOI invite is required, assessment should be valid till you get invitation.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

AFAIK assessment done before July 1st 2014 are valid for more than 3 years.I think 10 years

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Saman135 (Mar 20, 2014)

"A skills assessment must be valid at the time of invitation to apply through SkillSelect for the following visas:"

is this mean when creating a new EIO or get invitation from skillselect ??. Bit confused

Please advise


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

at the time of invitation means when you get invitation.


----------



## yashi (Mar 13, 2015)

To all! I have positive skill assessment by vetassess on dated 10 Jan, 2013. Is it still be valid for EOI? Assessment issued on 10th Jan, 2013. Can anyone suggest how long it can valid and what are the next steps should I renew assessment? 
Thanks


----------

